# 7 công thức nước uống giúp bạn thanh lọc cơ thể giải nhiệt ngày hè



## vietmom (23/5/18)

Mùa hè thường là thời điểm nắng nóng nhất trong năm, đây cũng là lí do khiến cơ thể của bạn thường xuyên bị mất nước. Vì thể bổ sung các loai nước mát giải nhiệt là điều cần thiết và rất quan trọng trong thời điểm này.

Sau những ngày hè nóng bức với vô vàn những công việc, chỉ cần một ly nước này thôi cũng giúp bạn nhanh chóng lấy lại tinh thần và cảm giác thoải mái hơn đấy. Đặc biệt những loại nước uống này với công thức thực hiện vô cùng đơn giản chỉ cần vài bước thôi bạn đã có ngay cho mình một ly nước mát "lịm tim' rồi, còn giúp giải nhiệt, đẹp da nữa nhé! Cùng tham khảo ngay thôi.

*Trà bí đao*
Từ lâu, bí đao đã được biết đến như là vị thuốc mát gan, giải độc, lợi tiểu, trị ung nhọt, táo bón. Vì thế, trà bí đao đã dần trở thành thức uống quen thuộc, giải khát thơm ngon, thanh mát và cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể.

_Bạn cần chuẩn bị 1 kg bí đao, 10 g thục địa thái nhuyễn (có thể mua ở tiệm thuốc Bắc), 4 lít nước lọc, 2-3 lá dứa, một ít muối, 150 g đường phèn.
Bí đao rửa sạch, để nguyên vỏ, bỏ ruột, cắt miếng to, lá dứa rửa sạch, bó lại.
Cho 2 lít nước vào nồi, cho muối, lá dứa, thục địa, bí đao vào nấu.
Đun lửa nhỏ khoảng 2 giờ. Lọc bỏ phần xác, rồi cho đường phèn vào, tiếp tục đun sôi đến khi tan hết đường.
Đợi nước nguội, lọc lấy nước và để tủ lạnh uống dần._




_Trà bí đao một trong những thức uống quen thuộc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày._​
*Nha đam đường phèn*
Nha đam đường phèn là thức uống giúp thanh nhiệt, giải độc cơ thể, ngoài ra nha đam như một “thần dược” trong việc làm đẹp da. Hơn thế, nó còn có công dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe, giúp chữa một số bệnh như cao huyết áp, xơ gan...

_Với 2 lá nha đam, bạn chỉ cần gọt bỏ vỏ xanh bên ngoài, lấy phần thịt cắt thành hạt lựu, sau đó ngâm trong nước muối khoảng 15-20 phút và rửa lại nhiều lần để sạch nhớt và giảm vị hăng._
_
Trong khi ngâm nha đam, bạn nấu một nồi nước và cho đường phèn vào nấu tan (lượng đường phèn ít hay nhiều tùy thuộc sở thích vị ngọt của mỗi người).
Khi nước sôi, thả phần nha đam trên vào và nấu sôi lại._
_
Vậy là bạn đã có món nước nha đam đường phèn, để trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh uống rất ngon._

_

_
_Nha đam không chỉ là thức uống thanh nhiệt mà còn rất hữu dụng trong việc làm đẹp._​
*Nước gạo lứt*
Nước gạo lứt không chỉ hỗ trợ quá trình thanh lọc máu, thanh lọc cơ thể mà còn giúp da sáng hồng, làm sạch và giảm cân hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó, hạt gạo lức cũng là món ăn nhiều dinh dưỡng.

_Để nấu nước gạo lứt, bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị 100g gạo lứt, cho vào chảo rang đều đến khi ngửi thấy mùi thơm và hạt gạo có màu đậm hơn là được.
Với lượng gạo này, bạn có thể nấu cùng 2 lít nước, nấu đến khi gạo nhừ mềm.
Sau khi để nguội, lọc lấy nước để uống.
Muốn nước cho vị đậm đà hơn, bạn có thể thêm ít muối.
Thức uống này nên dùng nóng sẽ ngon hơn._

_

_
_Nước gạo lứt có tác dụng giải nhiệt cơ thể rất tốt._​
*Trà khổ qua*
Theo y học cổ truyền, khổ qua có vị đắng, tính mát, thanh nhiệt và tăng sức đề kháng tốt cho cơ thể. Nước khổ qua chữa mụn nhọt, rôm sẩy, mẩn ngứa - những khó chịu thường gặp phải trong mùa hè oi bức.

_Với khổ qua tươi, bạn có thể cắt từng lát mỏng rồi phơi khô.
Sau khi khổ qua khô, cho lên chảo sao đến khi có màu nâu.
Khi uống các bạn có thể lấy ra cho nước nóng vào pha như pha trà, mỗi ngày uống 1-2 ly rất mát và tốt cho sức khỏe.
Nếu không dùng đắng được, bạn có thể cho thêm đường phèn để dịu bớt vị._

_

_
_Ngoài là loại quả để nấu canh, bạn cũng có thể phơi khô khổ qua để nấu nước uống._
​*Nước atiso lá dứa*
Nước atiso thơm mát, là một món ngon mỗi ngày mà bạn nên dùng thử. Nó thoang thoảng mùi của lá dứa lại có khả năng thanh lọc gan, giảm mỡ máu, điều tiết sự lưu thông của tuyến mật và cải thiện khả năng tiêu hóa khi uống hàng ngày. Để nấu loại nước uống bổ dưỡng này, bạn cần khoảng 5 bông atiso tươi và 1 bó lá dứa tươi, 3 lít nước và 2 viên đường phèn.

_Bông atiso bạn đem rửa sạch, sau đó bỏ cuống còn lá dứa thì cột gọn lại và sau đó cho cả 2 vào nồi để đun khoảng nửa tiếng.
Đủ thời gian thì tắt bếp đậy kín nồi nước lại và ủ trong khoảng 6 giờ.
Tiếp đến, cho đường phèn vào nấu tan là được.
Nước atiso có thể ướp lạnh hoặc uống với đá đều rất tuyệt._

_

_
_Nước uống được nấu từ atiso từ lâu đã rất quen thuộc trong cuộc sống._​
*Nước râu ngô (bắp)*
Có thể nói râu ngô chính là một loại thuốc hỗn hợp của nhiều vitamin, và các vi chất ở dạng tự nhiên cần thiết cho cơ thể chống oxy hoá tốt hơn bất cứ một loại thuốc bổ nào. Uống nước râu ngô có tác dụng làm tăng bài tiết mật, giảm độ nhớt của mật, tạo điều kiện dẫn mật vào ruột được dễ dàng. Ngoài ra còn tốt cho  đường huyết và tăng bài tiết nước tiểu.

_Với rau ngô bạn có thể dùng tươi hoặc phơi khô nấu chung với mía lau và đường phèn
Để tạo mùi thơm dịu nhẹ hơn bạn cũng có thể cho thêm vào một ít lá dứa nấu chung.
Loại nước này sẽ ngon miệng hơn khi bạn dùng lạnh._

_

_
_Không chỉ hạt mà râu bắp còn có những công dụng tuyệt vời._​
*Nước sắn dây*
Nước sắn dây có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, giải độc cực tốt. Đặc biệt trong sắn dây còn có chất isoflavon giúp làm giảm huyết áp, tăng lượng máu lên não nên cũng là đồ uống phòng cao huyết áp. 

_Cách làm nước uống từ bột sắn dây rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần cho khoảng 100ml nước lọc cùng 1 thìa bột sắn dây, đường và hai quả quất khuấy đều lên.
Khi uống bạn có thể cho thêm đá lạnh nếu thích._

_

_
_Cách pha nước sắn dây rất đơn giản, nên bạn đừng ngại pha uống thường xuyên để giải nhiệt bạn nhé!_​
*Nước trà xanh*
Trà xanh là đồ uống cực tốt giúp giải nhiệt. Điều kỳ diệu trong những chiếc lá trà xanh chính là hàm lượng chất chống oxy hoá (Epigallocatechin Gallate) mạnh nhất có nguồn gốc từ tự nhiên giúp giải trừ mệt mỏi, căng thẳng cho cơ thể khi làm việc ở cường độ cao. Hơn nữa trà xanh còn làm mát da, giúp loại bỏ độc tố và làm làn da tươi sáng hơn.

_Với cách nấu đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần rửa sạch và đổ nước vào sao cho xâm xấp với lá trà, sau đó đun sôi và tắt bếp để nguội và dùng uông hàng ngày.
Nếu thích uống ngọt bạn cũng có thể cho thêm ít đường vào, như vậy là bạn có một ly trà đường đã khát rồi đấy! 
Tuy nhiên bạn cũng nên chú ý chỉ uống trà xanh vào ban ngày, tránh buổi tối để không gây trở ngại cho giấc ngủ._

_

_
_Lá trà từ lâu luôn được xem là "thần dược" rất tốt cho cơ thể, ngoài ra còn rất có ích trong việc làm đẹp của phái nữ._​
Với thời tiết nắng nóng khó chịu của mùa hè, chúng ta luôn nghĩ cách làm như thế nào để thanh nhiệt cơ thể, nhằm tránh những bệnh do "nóng" cơ thể gây ra. Nhưng bạn cũng đừng quá lo lắng, với tất cả các loại công thức nước uống trên sẽ giúp bạn thanh nhiệt cơ thể tốt nhất. Không chỉ làm đã cơn khát của bạn mà còn là những bài thuốc tốt nữa.

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

